# CCR2450 Carb



## DaveC (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a CCR 2450 it had be sitting for a few years, it started right up with fresh gas/oil but the engine would surge high low with the choke set to less than half.... I have changed the fuel filter, NGK spark plug, and cleaned the carb, it's helped the condition but it still surges, when under load it runs better and is throwing snow 30-35'...

Reading online I've seen info about this happening with units having a plastic carb which mine has.. The unit is in excellent condition otherwise having been used very little by the previous owner.. It seems like a metal carb is available for it, and I want to know has anyone made this type of carb switch? Which one did you use? and where did you get it?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

there are a few members with 2450's that did the switch to a metal carb and some of use like you are still using the plastic carb. I may switch to a metal carb this summer


----------



## DaveC (Jan 31, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> there are a few members with 2450's that did the switch to a metal carb and some of use like you are still using the plastic carb. I may switch to a metal carb this summer



It cleans snow fine, just having it not hold a steady speed under no load bothers me, and if putting a new carb on fixes it, I'd spend the 100-150 to do it... This unit is like new otherwise and could easily last another 5-10 years...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I know how you feel about the new to you 2450 dave I bought my 2450E new in 2000 and it just started surging last winter. I am going to spend the money on a new carb but its no priorty seeing that I have a ccr 3000E at home as a back up the carb can wait. other than the 521r ( with a friend ) and the 3650E ( at mom's ) all blowers are here with me


----------

